# Childcare in Christchurch



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi everyone or anyone in Christchurch.

Can anyone advise us on the costs of childcare. We would both like to work when we arrive in ChCh, myself in June & my wife in September. We have two boys aged 3 years & 20 months.

Any general information or links to websites would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you all in advance


----------

